# New Cleaver on the way



## mainaman (May 19, 2011)

Ashi Hamono made a custom spec cleaver for me, it is on its way from Japan.
I like cleavers that are 400-450 g, and standard #6 is 500-550g, so I contacted Ashi Hamono to see if they can make a custom spec one for me, I wanted 400-450g weight, which comes from thinner spine.
They said they can make such cleaver, it turns out they were afraid the blade will not be straight because the blade is so thin, but it worked out great, and here is the result:

White 2 steel

blade length = 225mm
blade height = 110mm (at heel), 105mm(at tip)
spine thickness = 2.1mm(above heel), 1.2mm(above tip)
weight = approx 420gr

Handle looks flawless unlike most cleavers we see.


----------



## tgraypots (May 19, 2011)

Sweet. I enjoy the heck outta my el-cheapo cleaver. The one you have heading your way looks awesome!


----------



## Seb (May 19, 2011)

Dayum! I can't wait to hear what you think of it! 

I have the standard #6 and it is a little heavy for me since I don't use it every day. I'm thinking of getting something a little smaller and lighter. After I pick up my Blazen (and the rest lol).


----------



## mainaman (May 19, 2011)

Seb said:


> Dayum! I can't wait to hear what you think of it!
> 
> I have the standard #6 and it is a little heavy for me since I don't use it every day. I'm thinking of getting something a little smaller and lighter. After I pick up my Blazen (and the rest lol).


 
and the price is well really hard to beat for the steel and the custom factor.


----------



## Seb (May 19, 2011)

mainaman said:


> and the price is well really hard to beat for the steel and the custom factor.


 
Not to mention the exceptional Fit and Finish for a chuka. And also not to mention the turnaround time for a custom - I think they finished mine about a week after receiving the order, it was really really quick!

I hope you will be pleased with the steel performance too. 

Three Cheers for Ashi-san and Ashi Hamono!!


----------



## sw2geeks (May 19, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Potato42 (May 19, 2011)

Awesome. I too, prefer my cleavers a bit lighter and smaller. When I had mine custom made from Konosuke I asked for one 210x100mm and made sure it would be thin. It is still my goto knife. I have had a really special one on order a long time now that will hopefully be in my possession soon...


----------



## echerub (May 20, 2011)

Looks really nice!


----------



## malacara (May 20, 2011)

yes, looks really nice :thumbsup:


----------



## stereo.pete (May 20, 2011)

Mainaman,

You are always impressing me with these custom orders. Your custom Shig sent me over the top, which had me contacting Dr. Naka and ordering a 240mm Shige Kitaeji Gyuto for my upcoming birthday! Stop posting pictures, I'm going broke quick.


----------



## Seb (May 20, 2011)

The distal taper looks insane!


----------



## mainaman (May 21, 2011)

Seb said:


> The distal taper looks insane!


 
yes 2.1mm at heel, 1.2mm at tip very nice, and actually thinner than what I asked them to do.


----------



## Seb (May 21, 2011)

mainaman said:


> yes 2.1mm at heel, 1.2mm at tip very nice, and actually thinner than what I asked them to do.


 
LOL Omigosh!

I think I will ask for something similarly tapered for my next order. Maybe 210x100x2.1-1.2mm. And I also have to decide between another White#2 or 'Swedish Stainless' @58-59HRC.

FUN!


----------



## mainaman (May 21, 2011)

Seb said:


> LOL Omigosh!
> 
> I think I will ask for something similarly tapered for my next order. Maybe 210x100x2.1-1.2mm. And I also have to decide between another White#2 or 'Swedish Stainless' @58-59HRC.
> 
> FUN!


 yes hehe, in retrospect I wonder if they would go higher HRC upon request as long as the steel allows it?


----------



## Seb (May 21, 2011)

mainaman said:


> yes hehe, in retrospect I wonder if they would go higher HRC upon request as long as the steel allows it?


 
Uncanny, you read my mind!!


----------



## peterm (May 21, 2011)

mainaman said:


> and the price is well really hard to beat for the steel and the custom factor.


 
What kind of ballpark prices is it?
Nice work!


----------



## maxim (May 21, 2011)

Sweet !!! :jumpy:


----------



## sashae (May 24, 2011)

Wow, that looks fantastic. Have you received it yet? Any feedback?


----------



## tim0mit (May 24, 2011)

Wow that is gorgeous I need to jump on the cleaver bandwagon too!


----------



## mainaman (May 24, 2011)

sashae said:


> Wow, that looks fantastic. Have you received it yet? Any feedback?


 
I might get it tomorrow.


----------



## peterm (May 24, 2011)

Great, keep us posted!


----------



## mainaman (May 24, 2011)

what I found out is that the steel is taken to HRC 62-63, I like it.


----------



## Seb (May 24, 2011)

That's really interesting. I asked how high the AEB-L on my proposed Swedish Stainless cleaver could be taken to and the reply was 60 because any higher and it would be too brittle (standard for stainless cleavers is 59, apparently).


----------



## mainaman (May 24, 2011)

yes I was expecting lower HRC but 62-63 sounds very good.


----------



## peterm (May 26, 2011)

I think I may also have to try a custom cleaver from them. It is too hard to resist. Can't wait to hear how yours turns out!


----------



## mainaman (May 26, 2011)

I got it today, man this is the definition of laser for a cleaver.
Made really well, handle work is flawless. Distal taper is amazing, cuts really easy right OOTB, the geometry is the best I have seen, and I have tried Suien VC, Tadatsuna, Misono. The only cleaver that had similar geometry was the Yoshikane I I owned.
I'll post some pics later.

So far I am very impressed.


----------



## Andy777 (May 27, 2011)

That is pretty badass, congrats. Thanks for posting this. Man, I know I'm done buying knives but some of these really pique my interest. I'm looking forward to more pics and impressions.


----------



## Seb (May 27, 2011)

I have the standard 225x110mm Ashi Ginga White#2 Chuka and that thing is already thin - just trying to imagine what this one is like is enough to blow my mind!! Twice!!

Anyone in Sydney wants to buy mine, I'm open to offers!


----------



## mainaman (May 27, 2011)

Ok tried to take some pics of the geometry heel and tip side:


















Pretty thin stuff, those guys did a superb job, the grind is flawless.


----------



## Seb (May 27, 2011)

Shee-it!! The tip is so thin, it could be in another dimension!! 

I was looking at mine last night and thought 'gee, I can't imagine it could get much thinner than that' - now I know it can.


----------



## Cnimativ (May 27, 2011)

wow that is a extremely thin blade...


----------



## peterm (May 27, 2011)

Wow that looks nice. What do you think after a day of using it?


----------



## mainaman (May 27, 2011)

I like it a lot, cuts very easy because of the geometry, I am yet to put it to the stones.


----------



## echerub (May 27, 2011)

Yowza, that looks nice!


----------



## mainaman (May 27, 2011)

Just sharpened it, took very fine edge, and very easy to sharpen.
Because it is so thin behind the edge the bevels are very narrow I like that.

For the whooping price of $225 it is IMHO great value for a custom spec cleaver.


----------



## Seb (May 27, 2011)

mainaman said:


> Just sharpened it, took very fine edge, and very easy to sharpen.
> Because it is so thin behind the edge the bevels are very narrow I like that.
> 
> For the whooping price of $225 it is IMHO great value for a custom spec cleaver.


 
+ 1 to that.

I am also deeply impressed with the way the steel performs on mine. 

IMO, Ashi Hamono deserves a lot more love. A year or so ago, they were hardly spoken about until Keiichi, DrNaka and I noticed their similarity with the Sakai Yusuke family of knives.


----------



## mainaman (May 27, 2011)

What really surprised me there is no overcharge for customization. They said they did not think it will work that thin, they expected the blade to not be straight so I guess it is actually a bit tricky to get it right. Anyway highly recommend to those that are interested in cleavers.


----------



## Seb (May 27, 2011)

From what I understand, even the regular chukas are made to order - mine was (within a week!!).


----------



## peterm (May 28, 2011)

Did you ask for anything different from their standard design other than thinner?


----------



## mainaman (May 28, 2011)

peterm said:


> Did you ask for anything different from their standard design other than thinner?


 
no


----------



## mateo (May 28, 2011)

Looking nice! Would you be able to measure heel, tip and middle height (at the highest) of the blade, just to get an idea for the belly! Thanks... here's another options in the cleaver hunt!


----------



## mainaman (May 28, 2011)

mateo said:


> Looking nice! Would you be able to measure heel, tip and middle height (at the highest) of the blade, just to get an idea for the belly! Thanks... here's another options in the cleaver hunt!


 heel is 110mm, middle is 109mm, tip is 105 mm. Not much belly at all, at least by my standards.


----------



## peterm (Jun 4, 2011)

How do you feel about it after using it for a few days? Any changes to your initial opinion?


----------



## mainaman (Jun 4, 2011)

nope it works just fine


----------

